# Describe your ideal city



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

Describe your ideal city either past, present or future. 

The New Babylon project as envisioned by Constant Nieuwenhuys:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkLogy5NE2k


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Well, my ideal city already exists:*

*Bariloche*
































































*It's inside a national park*


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

WOW!!! Very beautiful. I can see why you like it.


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

^^ I visited it last year and I fell in love with it


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

I think you may have confused this forum with the Sim City one.

This is where these fantasy cities belong:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=307


----------



## TheGoodNews (Dec 5, 2013)

But planned ones count too.


----------



## Seymanrock (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow so much beautiful places


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Well, not just ideal cities, but ideal nation-states, out in the ocean, autonomous, with new political structures and systems of government.

   

   

   

   


http://www.seasteading.org/?intro=close

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...easteading-sea-buildings-pictures/photo3.html

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/9475573/Report-The-way-well-live.html


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Combination of Paris + Rome + Prague + Istanbul


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

TheGoodNews said:


> Describe your ideal city


Imagin a beautiful forrested area - in that setting elevated freeways and mag lev trains will bring you to a cluster of supertalls with an elevated common base of "Mall like" construction with covered grand walking "streets" and large glass domes between the supertalls.

People would inhabit the higher floors, then offices lower down and then stores in the bottom and in specially designed towers there would be industry and agriculture.

Very little need for transportation other than on foot and the small electric unmanned metro trains that run around inside the city 

Nature would always be a short walk away and it would be wild and unrestricted without fields or roads or anything :happy:


Much like this, just with all the towers clustered:








http://i61.tinypic.com/25pk2g7.jpg


----------



## Airman Kris™ (Feb 22, 2014)

My ideal city would be as follows:
Numerous green parks
Superb transportation system including a bus and rail system
Small in terms of square miles with much of the population in skyscrapers
Wide road system

Not a huge list and pretty simple.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

The architecture of Paris, the skyscrapers of New York, the rainbow flags of San Francisco, the beaches and jungles of Rio de Janeiro, the economy of Singapore, the neon of Las Vegas and Hong Kong, the eccentricity of Tokyo and the regalia and class of London. Preferably all on one island that is deep in the Pacific (or just plop it in Hawai'i) :cheers:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Economically important at a global level, but you wouldn't know it from the affordable cost of living and atmosphere. More like Dallas than SF.

A moderately dense city that has large buildings lining boulevards with a mix of detached homes and small apartments inside the blocks. Heterogenous architecture, but the blend should be kind of heavy on the art moderne.

People are friendly and civically engaged. A culture where people aren't paranoid to be out in their own neighborhood

Not afraid to be gritty. A huge seaport in the middle of the city full of cranes unloading things that make the world go round and tons of good paying blue collar jobs in big industrial complexes that create an impressive skyline of smokestacks and towers and silos. Trains f'ing everywhere. Also a city that would rather keep some of it's old dilapidated areas complete with functioning small businesses than to clean them out in some misguided process.

Parks and Nature: Natural greenbelts with streams and woodlands and things like that, to let the young and old alike enjoy nature in a more active, informal way. Water everywhere, lots of beaches suitable for swimming(with rafts and piers and jetties) and an abundance of places to launch small boats. Also indoor sports; like a public facility that has an enclosed pool and running track. Fancy. My city likes to prioritize it's spending money on these kinds of thing, perhaps over some other features(no bourgeious redevelopment projects that are a handout to developers, if you want that, use a self-imposed tax district) 

Takes things seriously.

But also not afraid to let new things happen. City regulations often change under the direction of citizen boards who laws up to date with social and technological trends...uber and lyft and airbnb are legal here but there is a new living wage law too.


Climate sort of like the Pacific NW but maybe moderated by warm sea currents. A geographically unlikely combination.

As far as transportation, a major hub airport, obviously. As far as transit, a old school but modernized interurban streetcar system sort like of Muni but not sucking because it has it's own right of way in the streets. But the city would be pinning it's dreams on something futuristic like robot minibuses that are dispatched by cellphone app and people-counting street cameras.


----------



## realyn (Jul 17, 2014)

Manitopiaaa said:


> The architecture of Paris, the skyscrapers of New York, the rainbow flags of San Francisco, the beaches and jungles of Rio de Janeiro, the economy of Singapore, the neon of Las Vegas and Hong Kong, the eccentricity of Tokyo and the regalia and class of London. Preferably all on one island that is deep in the Pacific (or just plop it in Hawai'i) :cheers:


great idea of your ideal city i also like your idea


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

My ideal city would be as follows. This is mostly based on my current city which I think to be very nice.

On a flat landscape on a river delta with temperatures +30 in summer and -20 in winter. The city would be surrounded by 30km of forests. A pleasant sandy beach just a 20 minute train ride away from the city center. But if you don't want to bother, two beaches in the middle of the city on the river_.









_A population of about 2-3 million. The city is mostly made up of 5 to 10 floor Art Nouveau buildings and wooden architecture on the outskirts. The new Art Nouveau buildings would feature a residents' bicycle garage and small shops on the 1st floor. And sometimes a restaurant on the last floor.









There would be some clusters of modern high-rises, maybe some skyscrapers. And some other vertical elements spread out in the city - bridge pylons, a 368m TV tower, chimneys.

No effing suburban sprawl!!!

All city center backyards would be open to public and be full of shops and restaurants. There would be no shopping centers anywhere in the city - all shops would be in the 1st floors of regular buildings and easily found in a special shop-finder app.









The streets would have almost no car traffic - people would use the brilliant tram and cycle path network. The city center streets would be covered with granite stones and slabs. There would be many trees.
At least 30% of the city would be parks. About 15% - water.









A 10-20 million passenger/year airport next to the city. A huge port on the delta of the river.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

My Ideal city would be:

London + Atlanta + Los Angeles + New York + Rome

The result would be a dense city centre with beautiful historical buildings, fun night life, a royal family + palace, lots of nice parks, 1900s-1930s skyscrapers etc

Further outside would be sprawling leafy suburbs, all set by the sea against a backdrop of mountains/desert!


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

zaphod said:


> Economically important at a global level, but you wouldn't know it from the affordable cost of living and atmosphere. More like Dallas than SF.
> 
> A moderately dense city that has large buildings lining boulevards with a mix of detached homes and small apartments inside the blocks. Heterogenous architecture, but the blend should be kind of heavy on the art moderne.
> 
> ...


In other words, Boston :lol:


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah. The thing that makes Boston not my perfect city is that the rest of the region isn't that perfect. Sprawl and dying mill towns, not my thing.

I would rather live in the western US vs the eastern US, just my personal preference.


----------



## Keystone Properties (Jul 21, 2014)

Few Cities in the World has the power to attract and motivate a casual visitor to move there permanently. Bangalore is one of those rare cities which makes people who are new to the City to call themselves proud Bangaloreans. Bangalore, with a wonderful climate is already a Pensioner's Paradise. With well developed residential areas, broad roads with well grown trees on both sides, good shopping malls, no wonder people prefer to move here permanently.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Architecture: Paris

Skyscrapers: NYC/ Shanghai

People: Toronto

Food: Tokyo/ Singapore

Landscape: Rio

Climate: Munich (4 seasons)

Society: Bangkok

Govt: London

History: Istanbul


----------

